# Other Keepers



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

I keep bees in Al and TN if it helps.


----------



## critterkeeper (Feb 14, 2014)

it does, i am trying to connect to other keepers from the hotter southern states like yours to get their advise on subjects that the northern states dont have due to lack of heat and humidity and so on.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

There's a lot of us on Beesource from the south!Just ask we'll answer.


----------



## critterkeeper (Feb 14, 2014)

well im glad to here it. 
i'd hate to bee the only keeper from Florida on here


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Critter,

Look up *johng* here on Beesource. He's a sideliner out of Jacksonville. 

Good luck and enjoy yer b's.


----------



## critterkeeper (Feb 14, 2014)

i'll do that, thanks


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm south of you. Central west coast.
Ask away I've got lots of answers ( I'm sure that at least one of them may possibly be partially correct in some situations)!


----------



## jimsteelejr (Sep 21, 2012)

St. pete here


----------



## Tallykat (Feb 24, 2014)

Tallahassee. Same latitude as Jax.

I agree that our situation can be unique. For instance, our season starts so much earlier! I have already done a little micro – harvest of four frames of honey. We will be done just about the time the rest of the world is kicking in.


----------



## critterkeeper (Feb 14, 2014)

well im glad to here there other keepers here in the sunshine state  and surprisingly close haha
i agree tallykat, i got little bit of honey as well, but i live in the middle of a couple orchards so no surprise there


----------



## crazylocha (Mar 26, 2013)

Ocala
Local Gall berry poppin like crazy.
Palmetto blooms about to burst, most buds are almost set.
Blackberry popped early this year, was busy scrambling the first round of swarm and missed out this time. 5 fold increase was worth it. 2nd round swarms never hit me, got one of the bosses to take home .

Yeah, swampies are a little different bunch, arent we.

Oh yeah, n dang luv bugs are back in force, yaaayyy


----------



## critterkeeper (Feb 14, 2014)

clay hill 
yea the blue berries just finished blooming, i have not had any swarms this year. not sure if that is good or bad at this point
yea swamp keepers have their own challenges 
those love bugs are all over the place here :/


----------



## JDavis (Mar 29, 2014)

critterkeeper said:


> I'm looking to see if there are any other beekeepers in Georgia or Florida. I keep asking people here questions but the problem i am having is that most replies i get are from people from way up north and i appreciate all the help but their advise does not always work down here in the bipolar Florida/Georgia weather. So i am looking for Beekeepers in the lower states so if i have a problem i know who to ask for a special questions.


I am in the Savannah area, but a total newbie so I may not be much help!

Jeanine


----------



## critterkeeper (Feb 14, 2014)

everyone's opinion is helpful _Jeanine_


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome CK!
There are two bee clubs near you.
Jacksonville Beekeeper Association, Third Monday of Each Month at 7:00 PM: University of Florida, IFAS Extension, Duval County Extension Center Auditorium, 1010 N. McDuff Ave., Jacksonville, FL 32254 
North East Florida Honey Bee Association, 2nd Monday of each month, 7:00 PM, Clay County Extension Center, 2463 SR 16W, Green Cove Springs, FL 32043


----------

